# Russia at Bit-O-Blue - Due any day



## yankee_minis (Mar 20, 2013)

Please help us watch! 207-441-9409 or 207-660-1206

Russia is on cam at http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=bitoblue She is a daughter of White Russian and is bred to my BTU son. Hoping for a buckskin filly!

Today she is 335 and her milk is testing at 6.75.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh she is a beauty...excited to see this foal


----------



## Bonny (Mar 20, 2013)

LOVE HER!!! Cant wait to see her foal


----------



## countrymini (Mar 20, 2013)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

She is gorgeous. All is quiet at 3.30am


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 21, 2013)

What a lovely mare - fingers crossed for a smooth foaling and a gorgeous healthy baby - good luck!


----------



## Wings (Mar 21, 2013)

That udder is looking good!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

5.40 am she is restless and rubbing her booty

oh that's why she ws restless cos she heard you coming


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful mare. My White Russian daughter is due to foal any day too. You should have an amazing foal.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, that udder looks pretty close! This will be a beautiful baby!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 21, 2013)

Yay someone who has a mare that is close, I'm excited, mine are a couple weeks away. I'll be watching her tonight when I get home.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 24, 2013)

How is she? Any new updates?


----------



## yankee_minis (Mar 24, 2013)

Bored and tired of waiting. Her pH was still 6.75 or 6.5 . I literally have the exact breeding date so know how far along she is.339 days. I hope she isn't working on adding an additional appendage. I am hoping for a filly.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 24, 2013)

What a lovely mare! 5.30pm and she's hoovering quietly!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a friends mare go 4 days at 6 or lower on PH..hope thats not going to be a trend this year!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 24, 2013)

Love this mare...I was soooo tempted when she was available but had to behave myself

so anxious to see this foal


----------



## yankee_minis (Mar 24, 2013)

her pH strip was so green I didn't even bother to compare it to the scale. She is rubbing her butt a lot.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 24, 2013)

maybe she will entertain us all tonight

wishing you a safe and textbook foaling


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 24, 2013)

I hope it all goes so smoothly too!


----------



## yankee_minis (Mar 25, 2013)

Day 339


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW!! I'll be looking for a Happy Announcement any day now!!


----------



## CabbagePatch (Mar 27, 2013)

I just watched the birth my first actually and my prayers are with you all. I think everyone who saw what a difficult time she had and we all at the nursery want you to know that your family are in our prayers.


----------



## izmepeggy (Mar 27, 2013)

I too watched..My prayers are with you and your little mare



. You all tried so hard..


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I am sending prayers for Russia that she recovers soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss - sending ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Connie P (Mar 27, 2013)

So sad. I was watching Russia for a bit yesterday and am very sad to read this morning about her loss. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm terribly sorry... My heart goes out you and momma.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry, most of us have experienced this heart break, so we can sympathize. Hope Russia feels better soon.


----------



## lexischase (Mar 27, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Keeping you and sweet Russia in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 27, 2013)

So sorry... just saw this. Hope Russia recovers.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh man I'm so sorry . just saw this . I hope Russia is ok. so sorry

it is so heartbreaking ...sending prayers your mare is ok

we had a hip lock a few years ago where we lost a beautiful filly that I so wanted

as she would have been our only foal from a colt we bred and showed for 3 years before selling him


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 30, 2013)

My sincere condolences to you and Russia both. Russia is such a beauty, I'm sorry for your loss. We lost our first two this year, it's so devastating. Just know you're not alone, and your sweet foal is running in heaven now. I pray that Russia makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## yankee_minis (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks everybody. We are slowly getting better. I don't tear up anymore. Russia is outside and enjoying the nice 50* temps. She seems to have recovered well. The vet said that in the case of hip lock, which is less common in mares and more so in cows, it is usually a matter of saving the mare. She said she would have been surprised to hear the foal had survived. She was on the phone with us the whole time. Wish I could have surprised her with a live foal...


----------



## Wings (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh no I just saw this



Thinking of you and poor Russian.


----------

